# most durable rifles



## alexandrov (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi, I am new to hunting so my knowledge on rifles is pretty nonexistant

I am looking to go moose/elk/deer hunting

I need a rifle that is very durable, needs little cleaning, is very unlikly to jam/have mechanical problems, and must be able to work in very cold conditions

I also need a round that has a long barrell life, enough power to take out a moose and good range

based on these critera I have found that my best option looks something like a bolt action .308 winchester type rifle, but then again my knowledge in these areas is very poor

what do you guys think? any suggestions for particular rifles? thanks


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

You will want a stainless steel gun it will rust but way slower than blued steel. You will want to get synthetic furniture. This will hold up far better than wood. You will still have to clean it but it is more forgiving.

As far as cal goes 308 will work but a 30-06 maybe what you are looking for. you can get some darn good range and you can push the heavier slugs a little faster. That will start a big argument but it is a good all-round cartridge.

Gun it is hard to beat a Savage.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

Personally I would go with a blued barrel for the simple reason is they dont copper foul as quickly as a stainless does. as for caliber I would go with either a 7mm rem mag or a 300 win mag or 300 short mag. a 30-06 is a good caliber but the trajectory is more of a rainbow than either of the three listed above. synthetic stcks are great and laminate also lasts out weather quite well. THe biggest thing to purchasing a hunting reifle is MAKE SURE IT FITS. I know to many smaller framed people that go buy one brand and it doesn't fit so they hate that brand. remington, savage, ruger, are all good I would avoid a winchester as their barrels are more prone to pitting after very few rounds. I found out the hard way then talked to a gunsmith and he was finding the same thing I found. GOOD LUCK and i hope this helps


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Oh my Lord did someone just claim the 30-06 has a "rainbow" trajectory? Maybe compared to the 300 Magnum, but Im sure THAT has a "rainbow" trajectory when compared to a lazer. :roll:

30-06 will be your best bet for all around stuff. you don't need to be blowing up deer with a 300 win mag.

"copper fouling" my hairy behind! Clean your gun once in a while and the stainless wont foul.

Stainless action, synthetic stock, 30-06 for a beginner like you. Its the lowest maintenance, It has much less recoil than a 300 uber magnum, and the ammunition is much less expensive so you may actually be able to practice once in a while. (as opposed to those who fire 5 rounds a year just before deer season to make sure there dust covered rifle is still zeroed. ) :eyeroll:


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

There is nothing wrong with any of the calibers listed they will all make a clean kill on a deer. When you are talking about elk and moose now you you are getting into a animal that has thicker hide and bone. My first rifle was a 30-06 and I liked it but it would not be my first choice for elk or moose hunting. I have shot 3 elk with my 7mm and it has done a great job. But if I was looking for a gun that I would use to hunt all 3 I would go with the 300 win mag. I think for shooting at long range at animals with dense bone and thick hide that this caliber would be your best choice.

The 308 is not a caliber that I have ever used so I can not give you any advise on that one.

The one thing that I will add no gun can make up for poor shot selection or placement. When you do pick a gun shot it a lot and not just from a bench. Go out on a windy day and set up targets and practice shooting at them off hand in a 20-30 mph wind. Shot at them from all angles and distances, wind at your back, wind in your face, cross wind. This taught me more about what my gun can do than any time at a shooting range.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

I would go with a Remington model 700 XTR in 30-06. 3 reasons being #1 quiality rifle meant to be used in all weather,#2 Good caliber for game listed lots of factory ammo to found everywhere that is tailored for the desired game, and #3 It is a caliber that has a fair amount of recoil but not so bad as to disswade a beginning shooter from practicing as much as possible. Proper practice will extend your efective distance and increase your comfort level with your rifle. As for a scope I would recommend a Burris FFII with ball-plex I use them and trust them. If use use a ball-plex scope remember to only shoot out to distances you have practiced to.


----------



## alexandrov (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey guys thanks for the input it is helping a lot

I think I have narrowed my choice down to either a 30-06 or a .308 for a round.

I eliminated the 300 win mag because it wears down the barrel too quickly in my opinion

I am looking for a long barrel life which reminds me of another question I have: what do you do if the barrel on your rifle gets worn down so that your shots are not accurate anymore? Do you have to buy a new rifle or can you get it rebarreled? thanks


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

You could easily rebarrel the rifle if you did wear it out, but, if you don't shoot it so fast that the barrel is too hot to touch, you should get several thousand rounds of top notch accuracy if not more out of it.

30-06 is a fine round, with lots of high quality factory ammo available if your not a reloader, and it has better power and range at the larger end of the weights for a 30 cal than a 308.

308's and 300 win mags are more noted for being inherently accurate moreso than a 30-06, but I have also never seen a 30-06 that wasn't accurate given the time to find the rounds the rifle prefered, it has always just seemed that the 308 & 300 WM are a little less finicky.

My personal preference is for a 300 win mag, but I have several other rifles that I use for deer and usually not the 300. I have taken several deer with it, and it won't destroy any more meat than a 308 or 30-06 does. It will have a little shorter barrel life, but not by a lot.

All rifles will take about the same amount of cleaning, now there are variances, some powders and bullets will foul faster, and some factory rifles will foul faster than custom ones just with differences in barrel manufacturing and rifling, but all in all, rifles just need to be cleaned every so often.

Stainless will resist rust better if you in a wetter climate, and synthetic stocks are definately tougher and do not warp due to humidity.

So, long story short, your selection of the 30-06 should suit your purpose well. Now you get to go through the long section of brands which should start off another debate here.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

alexandrov said:


> Hey guys thanks for the input it is helping a lot
> 
> I think I have narrowed my choice down to either a 30-06 or a .308 for a round.
> 
> ...


You really think you will be able to tell the difference in barrel wear between an 06 and a Magnum? I don't care which you buy, but I seriously doubt that the difference between an 06 (which I don't recommend, by the way) and a 300 Magnum is going to wear out a barrel fast enough for you tell a real difference. I would expect at most a few hundred rounds difference in barrel wear out. Unless you shoot a whole lot, you won't wear out the barrel in your lifetime either way.

Since you have ruled out the 300 Magnums, I'd recommend the 308. What you gain in benefits of a 308 (the short action, milder recoil, milder report, less weight, etc.) easily makes up for the tiny bit of velocity you lose.


----------



## alexandrov (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks for the input most likley I will be getting a remington 700 xcr or sps stainless in 30-06

I am just wondering why the prices vary so much for these two models from different sites.

In many cases the price can vary a few hundred dollers for the same gun new. Why is this???

It seems that the guns are the most expensive when bought from the company store itself


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Alexandrov: Good advice in this thread. Just my .02 about barrel wear, which you have mentioned a couple of times. Given the calibers mentioned, especially the .30-06, a quality barrel should outlive you. You'd have to shoot an awful lot to wear it out. I have an old 1903 Springfield, made in 1905 and rebarreled in the 1920's, that still shoots sub MOA groups. I have owned it for years and shot it a great deal.
Pete


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

The major difference between the XCR and the SPS is the stock. The stock on the SPS is cheap plastic and the action is not bedded. Because of this, you can get some flex in the stock. Bedded actions are more accurate. The XCR has a better stock (Hogue overmolded stock) but I'm not sure if it's bedded or not. It most likely is at least stiffer. This is usually where most of the price difference is found between different models of rifles with the same basic action. Hope this helps some.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Unless you are shooting a 308 or 06 on weekly prarie dog hunts or benchrest competition it is unlikely you will wear out a barrel in your lifetime.

Stocks.......... it's about personal preferance. the statement is often make that synthetics are more durable. This may be true from a cosmetic veiwpoint but if you don't mind looking at a few dings here and there propertly finished wood has all the durability one would ever need. My biggest beef with synthetic stocks is noise. I spend a considerable amount of time hunting in the brush. A frozen twig scraping across a synthetic stock is like fingernails on a chalkboard. Even I can tell when somebody is walking through the brush with a synthetic stock.

It also depends on if you want a working gun or one that is pretty to look at. I know of a couple of guy's who won't even go through brush for fear of scratching their rifle. Bells and whistles are not necessary to get a good quality gun.


----------

